# More TJET Grand Prix cars



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at the Ferrari 156 Shark-nose I am working on. I'm waiting on decals from Pattos. The BRM P57 this is the first draft. I am going to use the sane exhaust as the Ferrari they will be held on like the slimline Mclaren's exhaust. The real cars exhaust look basically the same. I will be using the BRM P57 as a starting point for a Lotus 24. the BRMs ran from 62 till 65 and I have found Green, Red and baby blue versions that ran. More decals from Patto's
















I have to remake the BRM P57's mold. I have a 1/43rd Vanwall I'm going to shrink to slim-line size but plan on pulling a mold after 10-15% to piece together a standard TJET version. After the Vanwall it will be a Porsche 804. The Lotus 18 and Porsche 718 are going on hold till I find a cheaper priced 1/43 scale to start with. I might be able to work the rear end of one of my Indys for the Lotus 18


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*BRM P57 Finished*

I finished up the BRM P57 mold and I am happy with it. Here is one from 62 that Gram Hill drove and one from 65 that L.Bianchi drove.




























I need to order some roundels and numbers from Pattos. They need to be a little larger and I need white numbers badly. That make 3 on my list, however I am going to redo the Ferrari 156 mod I has a couple thin spots I want to get rid of.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a first look at the Lotus 24. I need to work on the exhaust, I need to find some good pictures. I haven't been able to find a good shot of what's inside the cowling on the rear end. The exhaust is just setting in the model. Not sure if I am going to put the cutouts on the engine upper cowling or make decals. There are several different versions. I may just make two different inside molds for the different cutouts




























I should finish up the inside mold the week and the exhausts

Left on my early 60s list are

Porsche 804/718/787
Brabham BT3
LolA mK4
Emeryson-Climax 61
De Tomaso

Not sure what Porsche I'm going to do yet


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the Lotus 24 done up and the Ferrari sharknose 156. Next time I will order 1/43 Ferrari decals at 85-90%. They are just a little large. I made the decals for the Lotus 24. I made 3 different type of cowling screens. I'll have another one done tomorrow.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a second Lotus 24 that has different engine cowling screens


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Next on my list will either be a Lola MK4 or a Brabham BT3. I have been studying both of them. That will make 6 different bodies fro 62. Then its either move on to 66 or into the late 50's


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very, very nice indy`s Roger! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks, but they are not Indys they are 1962 Formula 1 cars


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Lola MK4*

Here is a first look at the Lola MK4. I have a little work to go on the rear end and I have to find a transmission that looks right.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> Thanks, but they are not Indys they are 1962 Formula 1 cars


Sorry Rog, No insult intended!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

None taken


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

All I can say is Sweet!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice looking crop. 

Can I ask if these will be available for purchase?? Hmm???

:freak: :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

All are available PM me for details. Hope to have a small online shop in future.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking Indy/Formula cars with cool details...but, I'm about the same as V83, wouldn't know the difference, guess I need to get out more...RM


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

All good but that #4 Ferrari is da bomb!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are the final 3 in the 60's Grand Prix/Formula 1 cars I wanted to do. The Brabham BT3 is on the right in the center is a Porsche 804 on the left is a Lola MK 4. Going to put the finishing touches on the Brabham BT3 this weekend. The Porsche needs a little more work and the Lola need struts.










I have to order some decals from Patto's for the BT3 and Lola. I have to remake the Ferrari 156 shark nose's inside mold, I need to thicken up the top of the nose.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the Brabham BT3. I got 1 casting and the inside mold tore  I fixed it and tried something new to strengthen it. Will do some castings this week and see if it works



















I need to work on the next one and see how low it will go. I'm also not happy with the gold paint Maybe a gold felt pen might wok better.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Finished the Porsche 804. Here is a peek










I need to make some slightly larger decals. Theses are some Patto's I had. One more to go then I am going to start working on a small table top track with scenery ro go with the 60's Grand Prix cars. Probably a four to five stall pits and some farmlands to drive through.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Lola MK4*

Here is a look at the first casting of the Lola MK4. I didn't clear coat it because the decals are too small and old. I have to get some new ones from Patto's Does anyone know of anyone else that has nice white numbers?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool little bodies you build there  ....you are very creative Roger :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Just started working on 50's Grand Prix bodies have a Ferrari, Vanwall and Maserati in the shop. Pictures later this week.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

and are all these for the "getting impossible to find at a good price" slimline chassis?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No standard TJET Chassis for all of the Grand Prix/F1 bodies I have been making. When Dash releases his slimline I will shrink all of these down to fit.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the Vanwall getting close and the Ferrari I have been working on. However I will probably start over as I want the older Ferrari that looks very similar but has the exhaust on the bottom vice curving up the side.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Willard and Harvey Exhaust?*

Hi Roger, this question is kinda off-topic, but... I didn't get a reply from you after sending you a PM earlier.
Anyway, my question is, do you know where I could get a repop (either resin or Injection molded) of the exhaust systems for the old Marx -Willard and Harvey bodies ? Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance....and feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Go to 

https://corriemotors.wordpress.com/indy/

Take a look at the Indy Exhaust on the bodies those are the ones I can make and have molds for them.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Roger, those cars are awesome, and your garage diorama is cool, and I love those lil dudes :thumbsup: So you are saying those are the only exhaust you have ?
Would these pipes







fit my Marx Willard Body ???

Btw- here is a pic showing my missing pipes on an AmL Willard body....


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I can make that exhaust I have a mold for it


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Update on Ferrari 256 and Vanwall plus a look at the Belgium Ferrari 156 Sharknose its a slightly different from the other Ferrari 156 Sharknose as it was the only yellow one I've seen and it had the single large Intake screen where the other ones had two small ones.











I cut the exhaust hole and made a mold of the Vanwall's exhaust. The Ferrari 256 needs a gas cap and I have to find some exhaust that works for lower sides. I wanted to primer and paint before making the mold but its raining and humid outside so it may be next week.

I made a mold of the Maseratti 250 and started chopping it up to fit the TJET chassis. Its just a tad longer than the Vanwall. The Maserrati will bring the 50's Grand Prixs up to 3.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I think I made a mistake isn't the Marx much larger than the AML?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Marx and AmL are the same...*



vaBcHRog said:


> I think I made a mistake isn't the Marx much larger than the AML?


 Roger, from what I've heard, the REH/American Line Bodies, are just repops of the Marx bodies, using the actual original Marx Molds....so they should be identical, aside from the shortened rear screw post to better fit a T-Jet Chassis.
And if you're making a resin Exhaust copy of the Willard exhaust- I'm Buying


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I will make you one next week


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a another look at the Ferrari 256 and Maserati 250 F. I have to come up with exhausts for the Ferrari and fill in the top of the wheel wells, I have something new I am going to try. . The Maserati I have to make the exhaust and the little side wings have to figure out how I want to do it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Cool !*



vaBcHRog said:


> I will make you one next week


 Thank you Roger :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Mannn, that Maserati 250 F sure has a long tail, that kinda makes it look like a Hornet or Bee ! 
The Ferrari is Sweet, and I love those wire wheel inserts :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The Maserati does have a long tail. I was thinking about taking some out of it but the tail is really long. I'm going to try and make the tail extra light for the finished casting. The wire wheels on is an insert the other is RRR Wire Wheels. I use two sets of fronts and backwash with flat black


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the Belgian Ferrari 156 Sharknose and the Vanwall. the Ferrari is a one off at the moment. I will be making a mold of the Vanwall after a couple more coats of Future. I should have it done just before the decals get here.



















I just realized I need another 8 on the tail for this car


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cool, Great looking cars. 

Boosted


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I was intrigued by your comment about the yellow 156.
so I searched the net and was ammazed how little info there is about the two different intake cowlings which must have come from different intake designs. 
Apart from the yellow which btw is a replica I found only one pic from 61 that shows a single intake cover. It is a pic with Count Trips at the wheel. While surfing I realized that the double covers are not made of wire but just clear perspex so it doesn't breath through them. Then I found a pic Ferrari testing in monza with covers painted in red. Therefore I reckon those cowls had been put on for aero dynamic reasons and kept clear to have a look at the carbs without removing the body.

I love your F1s. shame that sofar no slimlines are available.

Mario


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I will be making slimlines when they are are available maybe a little sooner for the new shapeways slim can motor chassis.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

First I have heard of the chassis,any mor info?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Take a look here

https://www.shapeways.com/product/28XXKDAWP/hwp-xsl1-r11-release2?optionId=56498902&li=cart

It takes a Helicopter N Can Motor. The front piece snaps of and slides down the front tongue of the chassis. It uses a TJET guide pn and mounting screw to position it. Its designed to use de-soldering copper braid as pickups.

I have a couple but haven't build anything yet its on my to-do list


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The Ferrari 256 and Vanwall masters are 95% done. I have to put a couple of clear coats then clay them up and make the molds. The exhaust are a pain in the but to cast I have to work on the molds. I have misplaced the glass for both of them so I may have to improvise or buy two more diecasts.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If look side picture you can see where I took some out of the cockpit and took two small cuts along existing seams on rear.












The top view shows the cockpit cut and where I took some off the nose. I carefully cut along the hood front seam then sanded the hood back and continued sanding and fitting till I got it where I wanted. Then I super glued it back then painted some resin along the seam underneath to strengthen it.












Here is a top picture of the Ferrari Maserati and Vanwall.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Now the Maserati's rear end is really high I am going to lengthen it by at least 1/4 inch an try and make it appear to be lower.

Should I take some more out of the rear end? The 1:1 is much longer than the Ferrari.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Almost done. The side fin molds have to be redone, then paint clear coat and make new outside mold. Slosh cast add body post and make the inside mold.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A couple of clear coats and into the mold box. I do think I'm going to make the side fins narrower. What do you all think? I need to do test cast of the glass and see how it fits. The Ferrari, Vanwall and Maserati will all have separate clear glass.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

While I'm not Indy cars as much as street/strip, the castings look great... I see lots of detail markings, some cool stuff!!! RM


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Grand Prix and Indy Roadsters there just is very little for the TJET so thats where I'm concentrating. Been thinking about shrinking some for the AFX 1.7 chassis to see how they look. I need to find some skinny indy style wheel for their axels, need to take a look at Vincents.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Great work, Rog.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Got my Pattos decals and redid the Lola Mk4 its raining and I need to paint the Vanwall and Ferrari and try the new decals. I also want to make a new Brabham BT3 with Patos decals.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Those are so kewl. Love the purple axles.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Spacers made fro hollow Q Tips. I need to paint them


----------

